#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Εξέλιξη προγράμματος "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον"

## Anabia521

Εχει ακουστει οτι θα σταματησει το προγραμμα πρωτα στο Νησια και μετα στην Θεσσαλια. παρολ αυτα απο την τραπεζα μου ειπαν οτι το προγραμμα ηδη εχει μπει στο ΕΣΠΑ. Γνωριζει καποιος κατι απο αυτα?

----------


## spapako

Έχει εξαγγείλει το ΥΠΕΚΑ ότι το πρόγραμμα θα συνεχιστεί κανονικά με έξτρα πόρους από το ΕΣΠΑ.
Πάντως τελευταίους 2 μήνες έχουν παγώσει οι πληρωμές, τουλάχιστον σε δικά μου έργα και από συναδέλφους που μιλάω.
Κλείνω το off-topic

----------


## Xάρης

Το πρόγραμμα είχε σταματήσει εδώ και καιρό στην Κεντρική Μακεδονία όπως και στη Δυτική Μακεδονία, αλλά προσφάτως εντάχθηκαν νέες αιτήσεις που έγιναν το καλοκαίρι.
Συμπεραίνω ότι πλέον χρηματοδοτείται κανονικά.

----------

